
Ask HN: Good example Node.js projects? - sp527
I&#x27;m finding it difficult to locate good Node project examples on Github (particularly using ES6). It&#x27;s hard in general to get a sense of best practices around architecting a Node app and writing &#x27;proper&#x27; Node code, so any tips would be greatly appreciated.
======
eberkund
I'm also wondering the same thing. In most JS applications most people end up
using lots of libraries which are stored in their node_modules directory. But
what about for custom code? Do people create a similar libraries folder for
their own modules? Or do their break code up in a different way?

------
vgy7ujm
Next week the best practices will have changed ;)

~~~
sp527
It certainly feels that way :(

~~~
vgy7ujm
I'm no node expert but a valid question here is perhaps, why do you want/need
to use node and do you already know another server side language.

For performance I would personally use Go or even Java before venturing into
node and it's "constantly broken ecosystem".

If I don't need performance I would rather use something I already know 10x
better like Perl.

Disclaimer: I don't do front end so I don't need a lot of JavaScript.

~~~
sp527
I like JS because it's dynamic, terse, and I already use it on the frontend.
I've been meaning to look into Go as well but I'm honestly not convinced it
would be that much more useful than Python or Java (already know fairly well).

~~~
vgy7ujm
The main selling points for Go for me are:

    
    
        - static typed language with very fast compilation
        - compiles to single binary, easy tooling, easy to deploy
        - if you use use a lot of Go based tools like Docker, kubernetes, hashicorp tools etc
        - good built in concurrency, easier than node and Java imho
        - it's fast
        - almost feels like using a scripting language
    

It will be faster than Python and easier/less boilerplate than Java.

The only selling point for node is if you absolutely love JS or only know that
well, you can work on backend. It has many bad points that makes it a
nightmare over time, like contstantly new and abandondened frameworks and
modules. Npm has gotten better but it was a nightmare for automated ci, uses
all file handles on shared machines due to node modules filling up with files.
Also see left pad... I got turned off after working with it for a couple of
years.

